# When out & about, how do y'all respond to gear small talk?



## jdramirez (Jun 19, 2013)

So I have a 5d mkiii and when I pair that with a 70-200 is mkii, it draws quite a bit of attention. But people don't have anything interesting to say... it is always like, " that's some camera." I want to respond that they should look in my pants if they really want to be impressed. but no, I just say thanks. 

I love talking about gear and I really love talking about the four year journey it has taken me to get here. but nice camera is on par with, some weather, huh? it is vapid and lacks depth.

so are y'all polite and say thanks, or do y'all have a funny line or just ignore em... just curious.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 19, 2013)

I seldom get comments like that, I occasionally have someone ask what camera I'm using and I tell them. Some might say "Nice Outfit or Nice camera and I say "Thank You". It happens so seldom that I've never thought much about it.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 19, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I seldom get comments like that, I occasionally have someone ask what camera I'm using and I tell them. Some might say "Nice Outfit or Nice camera and I say "Thank You". It happens so seldom that I've never thought much about it.



I get it about once per outing... so maybe I just attract them there type o' people.


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 19, 2013)

Actually when i get that I use it to get a portrait done.

-"Nice camera" 
- "Yeah it's great.......wanna see the results? I can take your picture and email it to you later!"

90% yes results. Of course it's not candids but it makes the best of an otherwise useless small talk.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 19, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> Actually when i get that I use it to get a portrait done.
> 
> -"Nice camera"
> - "Yeah it's great.......wanna see the results? I can take your picture and email it to you later!"
> ...


 are you a pro? that's good direct marketing for you to get clients.


----------



## tnargs (Jun 19, 2013)

If they are walking past I let it slide. If they stop I say "Yes, I like it. What do you use for photography?" Then I immediately think of a couple of good things to say about their chosen weapon, even if it's a phone.

If a chat gets going, I soon ask how important is a good photograph to them. If the answer is 'not really', there is no point in embarking on a tale of my equivalent of your Four Year Journey. If they are pretty keen, I give them a nutshell encapsulation of what my kind of kit gives me in exchange for so much bulk, weight, and cost, that I cannot get out of their camera, nice as it may be.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 19, 2013)

Month or so ago, I was at a sports-thingy with plenty of friends. I was walking around with 5D3 (gripped) and 70-200 IS II (with hood), one girl who is especially fun to be around with, came to me "Is that a lens or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 19, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Month or so ago, I was at a sports-thingy with plenty of friends. I was walking around with 5D3 (gripped) and 70-200 IS II (with hood), one girl who is especially fun to be around with, came to me "Is that a lens or are you just happy to see me?"



shame you didn't have a 100-400 L or a 24-105L, cause you could have extended it.


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 19, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I love talking about gear and I really love talking about the four year journey it has taken me to get here. but nice camera is on par with, some weather, huh? it is vapid and lacks depth.



I was shooting on the streets of Melbourne a few months ago, Bessa L, 21mm f/4 Skopar, and 21mm external viewfinder (the Bessa l has no viewfinder built-in).
Some guy comes up and just says, "hey, that's a really nice camera you've got there".
Before I could respond (I wasn't sure if he knew what it was, or if he thought it was a Leica or a Fuji X), even before I'd figured out if that was going to be followed up by a "... give it here!", he'd already walked off...

Walking around elsewhere with my Hasselbladski and other Medium Format gear (P6, K60, M645AF) I've had looks and comments to each other, but noone's ever really said anything to my face (who didn't already know me, that is).
Maybe when I get my Travelwide and start shooting 4x5" street shots I'll get some questions, or then again, maybe not...


----------



## distant.star (Jun 19, 2013)

.
Interesting topic, and I've had a lot of different experiences over the years.

There have been times when I suspected ill intent. In those cases I say something like, "Oh, it's just a junky thing I got at a yard sale. It hardly even works." In those cases, the strap got tightly wrapped around my fist in case I had to swing it at them.

What I more often get is the vapid, "That's a really nice camera." I've learned to respond with "Oh, are you a photographer?" They never are. Then I might ask them how they know it's a "really nice camera." One responded with, "It's big." Not much to say after that. Other times I go off on a fantasy thing telling them it's the finest camera that has ever been made -- I can take pictures of distant planets, it can even be made to work like a microscope -- sometimes doctors use this kind of camera in surgery so they can show people pictures of their operations, tumors and such.

Oh, I'm fun on the bus!!

On the rare occasion a gear-head has tried to chat me up I just tell them I'm taking pictures and I'm not interested in talking. When I'm taking pictures I'm very focused and I really don't want to talk about what some guy did with his camera club last month. I'm too one-track-minded to be able to be with others when I'm taking pictures -- so I'm not in a club and I don't do "photo walks." Call me anti-social, I guess.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks, is all that I say


----------



## RGF (Jun 19, 2013)

with my 500 I often get how far can you see with that. I answer that the lens is similar to a 10 power binocular.

Or how much does that cost. I refer them to B&H website if they want to look at prices. I seldom tell the replacement value of equipment - not sure if it small talk or someone deciding if it is worth the risk of stealing my camera.


----------



## nsurg (Jun 19, 2013)

Free reign on a conversation doesn't happen often in life, but when (illegal) promotional caller/credit card scammers call me, it's fun to try to draw them into bizarre conversation... brief example being "you know, it's not the best time to talk... I've just dismembered a hooker, and I'm trying to figure out recipes..."

This might not be fully no-consequences conversation, but I'd still suggest:
1) fake a seizure. You don't have to respond to anything anymore (remember to bite your tongue and wet yourself; don't verbalize during the seizure, and act very sleepy afterwards, this will make it all seem very real)
2)Yes, offer to take a picture, as above, but aim it directly at their chest from point blank and fire high speed burst. Then ask if you can have a hair sample, or sock or something personal from them.

In reality I usually just say thanks... or if it's somebody I sorta know and I'm with the big lenses I'll just mention that I have a lot that I need to compensate for, that will quickly defuse the situation. Or just say that I really enjoy taking pictures of my kids. Frustratingly, these responses are not as funny as the other 2 options.


----------



## Forceflow (Jun 19, 2013)

Really depends though I do try to make at least some small talk. Being a photographer out in the public becomes more and more difficult so I always try to be as open and friendly as I can. Sometimes conversation does become quite interesting after a while even if it did just start with 'Wow, I wish I had a camera like this'

There are times however when I've been running around all day in the heat with my 20+kg of equipment where I am just no longer up for small talk. People do tend to notice that before they even start talking to me however


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jun 19, 2013)

If I am in the street or the wild, most people look around, what's there I find interesting and they don't see.
If there is a comment, I always stay polite.

The Mae West quote was quite funny!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 19, 2013)

In Glasgow it's usually things like 'what are you doing big man?' (Em, taking a picture?) 'Gonna take a photo of me?' (Naw) 'Is this gonna be in a newspaper' (aye, It's for an article on nosey [email protected]@rds)

If, in certain parts of Glasgow, people ask you 'was that expensive?' or 'Are you fae the social' then you are probably about to be parted from your kit, which may be then pawned if you are lucky, or wrapped around your head if you are not. Retreat to car.

I don't really do small talk, i'll suss within 2s whether somebody is into it, and may be rewarding to talk to, or whether they are just dull gearheads (present company excluded of course) 

TBH i'm more interested in what kind of photography somebody does, who their influences are, if they talk a good game I may exchange flickr names. Unfortunately, despite being blessed with a massively diverse range of scenery, and despite great gear being relatively attainable many serious hobbyists in Scotland spend their time trying to recreate last years Joe Cornish or Colin Prior calender (both excellent FYI) I don't think there are any more interesting images to be taken of Eilean Donan, Black Rock, or the old man of storr, it's like bingo or trainspotting.


----------



## greger (Jun 19, 2013)

When someone says "Nice Camera! or Nice Lens!" I just say "Thank You." I'm not sure if the last guy who said Nice Camera wanted to talk about photography or cameras. I may try to get a conversation going next time, or not. I get into myself and picture taking when I'm out taking pics. I have to remind myself to look around for Bears etc. and be aware of my surroundings. So far people have been nice. I appreciated talking to the guy who had a 7D when my 40D was acting up and I was thinking of getting a 7D. His answers to my questions helped me to decide to buy. Most people like to be friendly and talk to strangers when they are out enjoying their surroundings. If someone starts to say expensive gear it's time to take out my tripod and keep it between them and my stuff!


----------



## tpatana (Jun 19, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> The Mae West quote was quite funny!



She's a special lady. And me being a gentleman, naturally I asked if she wanted to stroke my lens.


----------



## bornshooter (Jun 19, 2013)

I have had a couple of girls say to me its massive,made me smile lol


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 19, 2013)

Different cameras definitely attract different levels of interest. Nobody bats an eyelid at my Canon cameras. But I can't get too far with my new toy (Fuji X-E1) without someone asking about it. For a camera that sells in very low volume, there is a reasonable awareness about it and I get a few questions about how it handles and autofocus. I'll also get people come close to take a look and not say anything, but a "G'day, how ya goin'" gets them talking. I probably encourage them a bit.

My old Yashica GSN also drew a lot of attention. So maybe it is the whole shiny, silver camera thing.

Most people I come across in this way aren't "gear heads" as such, but just have a genuine interest in photography. I also suspect that many of them are probably better photographers than me and like talking to people with a shared interest.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 19, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> If I am in the street or the wild, most people look around, what's there I find interesting and they don't see.
> If there is a comment, I always stay polite.
> 
> The Mae West quote was quite funny!



Did the quote get deleted?


----------



## Menace (Jun 19, 2013)

My normal response is "I'm compensating..." and look at them to see if they get it


----------



## Fleetie (Jun 19, 2013)

Wandering round the local public gardens where I take a lot of pictures, armed with my 7D and 70-200mm f/4 L IS , some little kid goes to its mum:

"Mummy, why has that man got a gun?"

"No, that's just a flash camera."


----------



## Zv (Jun 19, 2013)

I see a lot of people who take pictures with their hoods reversed. I've been tempted to ask them what that's all about but I've resisted and just went about my business with my lens hood the right way on hoping they'll take the hint. 

I get asked the basic small talk like "what kind of camera is that?" Etc. I think I'm going to start making up bullshit to see if they clock on. 

Question I like answering are ones about technique or specific to what I'm doing. Then it feels like I'm helping them rather then them just filling an awkward silence.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 19, 2013)

My wife told me that story last week. She received similiar comments in public when shooting with my RX1. In addtion, they asked her "how the camera performs in low light?"

I highly doubt that an ave Joe would know much about RX1, must be the photogs ;D


----------



## Nishi Drew (Jun 19, 2013)

Zv said:


> I see a lot of people who take pictures with their hoods reversed. I've been tempted to ask them what that's all about but I've resisted and just went about my business with my lens hood the right way on hoping they'll take the hint.
> 
> I get asked the basic small talk like "what kind of camera is that?" Etc. I think I'm going to start making up bullshit to see if they clock on.
> 
> Question I like answering are ones about technique or specific to what I'm doing. Then it feels like I'm helping them rather then them just filling an awkward silence.



I see that all the time too and bugs me, sure keeping the hood like that can protect the lens in transport, but otherwise most of those kind of users appear have no clue what they're for, or what they are at all.
I have a hood on and get the question "what's that" or "why do you keep your hood on indoors??".

Speaking of gear talk and what not, and little different, but last wedding I was using my 5DII and in the crowd is a guy with a 5DIII, a 70-200LII, an 85L and a 24L, all untouchable gear to me, my Sigma gear can match pretty close (70-200 OS, 35mm 1.4) but man am I jealous... I was renting a 100mm macro, could have rented that stuff too though.
We later hooked up and chat a bit, neat guy, says photography is just a hobby, and true that when something's an interest you can spend all you want but when it's something you aim to make something off of then suddenly it's a lot more "unaffordable". Whenever someone asks how much my gear costs I tend to continue the conversation down another path or say "well, with enough work I can afford this", I start to feel ridiculous when I tell someone how much I've spent... haha


----------



## RGF (Jun 19, 2013)

Zv said:


> I see a lot of people who take pictures with their hoods reversed. I've been tempted to ask them what that's all about but I've resisted and just went about my business with my lens hood the right way on hoping they'll take the hint. .



I never understood why people leave the good on reversed. At least take it off if you are not going to use it


----------



## tron (Jun 19, 2013)

RGF said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > I see a lot of people who take pictures with their hoods reversed. I've been tempted to ask them what that's all about but I've resisted and just went about my business with my lens hood the right way on hoping they'll take the hint. .
> ...


The only can think of is when it is cloudy, they do have a filter for protection and want to be able to put it in the bag quickly grabbing a second camera.


----------



## Act444 (Jun 19, 2013)

I just say thanks and continue on. 

In the past I have been stopped by a few folks wanting to talk shop...normally I don't mind engaging but there are those times when I just want to do my thing without anyone bugging me - fortunately it's been awhile since anyone has said anything. 

It's funny though, the setup that got me the most attention was the 60D + 70-300L...while I was out at a fair with the 5D3 and 24-105 people could almost care less...it's the white lens that really draws attention to itself.


----------



## sdsr (Jun 19, 2013)

RGF said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > I see a lot of people who take pictures with their hoods reversed. I've been tempted to ask them what that's all about but I've resisted and just went about my business with my lens hood the right way on hoping they'll take the hint. .
> ...



It reminds me a bit of youngish (usually) men I see around town sometimes who are probably new to dressing a bit more formally and haven't realized that when you buy a jacket or coat with the vents sewn shut for display purposes in the store you're supposed to open them up. If I were less shy I might say something; but I'm not, so I don't.

There are quite a few photography/art students near where I live, and if I'm wandering around with a white zoom one will usually make a brief favorable comment or point and give a thumbs-up sign with a smile etc.; they don't stop and talk and it's a nice, brief, moment enlivening an ordinary walk home. 

My favorite comment was when I was at Longwood Gardens back in my Pentax days with a Tamron 70-200 2.8 zoom; an Asian tourist pointed and said with a fake complaining tone "that's cheating!" A pleasant conversation ensued which had nothing to do with cameras, flowers or plants.

The longest conversation I've had so far was when I was crossing the local square and a little old lady walking her dog pointed at the 70-200 2.8 II I had just bought and said "what sort of lens is that?" Her phrasing made me infer that she didn't know much about such things so I tried to give a very basic explanation. It turned out she had been a professional photographer for 50 years (and thus presumably knew c. 70 times as much as I do about matters photographic), so I felt rather stupid and presumptuous. She proved most engaging to talk to about all sorts of things.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 19, 2013)

I normally try to answer politely. The questions you get are so different depending on location, Asia or Europe, tourist areas or remote areas etc. There are some places in Saigon where I try to avoid any interaction at all with people. If I have my 70-200 II on and get questions about it I just say it's a very long zoom (although not entirely correct) when they ask why it's so big. I like putting the 35L on my 5D3, it dosen't draw much attention and I love the pictures I get from it.


----------



## schill (Jun 19, 2013)

I usually just say thanks - although it always sounds really funny to me because all I did was buy the stuff. I didn't design or manufacture it. I'm not much for small talk so I usually don't engage with them.

This happens most often when I'm carrying my 7D and 70-200/2.8.

I often hear, in passing, someone say to the people they are with something along the lines of "That's the camera I want." Typically they are carrying a point-and-shoot or nothing at all. If they are looking toward me, I just smile and let it go at that.

I think that a lot of people are assuming that the 70-200 is a much longer lens than it really is because it's so much bigger than their point-and-shoot.

I also like, but can't answer, the question "how big a zoom is that?" when I'm using my 300/4. So many people measure focal length in "X" instead of mm. They look at you funny when you tell them that the 70-200 isn't even a 3X zoom lens. I think they are expecting a much, much higher number.

If they ask how much something cost, I just shrug unless they are carrying gear that is in some way comparable.

The most interesting thing, though, is if I actually get into a conversation with someone and they express an interest in something like the 7D w/ 70-200/2.8. Then I let them hold it (while I'm holding the strap) and the weight often changes their mind. The SL1 has the opposite effect, at least among people carrying as much weight as I am.

I also don't understand people shooting, especially outside in bright sunlight, with their lens hoods reversed. I know several people who do this. It's bad enough seeing someone in that situation without the hood (what can it hurt?), but reversed? I've almost always got one on my lens (except when the hoods are tiny or I need to get very close to something like a window or fence).


----------



## PureAmateur (Jun 19, 2013)

Well I found that the Mark III did not draw much attention now. About 3, 4 years ago when I used the 5D Mark II outside, a few times people stopped by to chat how great the camera is.


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 19, 2013)

I usually say thank you and have a little chat if they are so inclined. Very rare on the chat though.


----------



## hamada (Jun 19, 2013)

i feel really proud and my day is saved.. in the end that´s why we buy gear. to brag about it and talk hours on forums without ever taking pictures..


8000 posts and counting....


----------



## distant.star (Jun 19, 2013)

nsurg said:


> Free reign on a conversation doesn't happen often in life, but when (illegal) promotional caller/credit card scammers call me, it's fun to try to draw them into bizarre conversation... brief example being "you know, it's not the best time to talk... I've just dismembered a hooker, and I'm trying to figure out recipes..."



Love that. I loved doing that when I had a landline phone in the house. The idea of someone using my phone and my time to unexpectedly call me at their convenience -- and then try to sell some crap is so repugnant that I take free rein to give them both barrels. I got a call one day in 1979 from a clown who actually said, "Are you the man of the house?" I paused and haltingly said, "I guess I am now. My father died last night." My unwelcome visitor had nothing else to say.

And now, to fulfill my duty to say something on topic...

One warm summer evening in Phoenix, Arizona around 1981 I was doing a story on some locals who had taken up roadracing their motorcycles in parking garages. They came to my room at the downtown Hyatt and I interviewed them there. Afterward, I went outside and got some pictures of them with their motorcycles in front of the hotel. There was a small contingent of homeless guys on the street watching, and one of them followed me back into the hotel. He was very old, and I presume he had the courage of drink since I was in my thirties and did not look like an easy mark. At the elevator, he pointed to a 35mm Nikon I was holding and asked the insightful questions, "What's that?" I told him it was just an old, junky camera my mother used to use -- not worth much.

The elevator doors opened; I stepped inside and pushed the button for my floor. As the doors began to close, the old guy leaped into the elevator grabbing at the camera and landed on his face. The drink apparently provides more courage than facility. I helped the befuddled old guy up and made a great show of concern for his welfare -- did he need an ambulance, etc? It didn't take long for the hotel security people to get there and escort him back outside to the company of his cohorts.

My Nikon and I safely and serenely ascended to the security of my room. And I never again stayed at the downtown Hyatt in Phoenix, AZ. Oh, and not long after I also switched to Canon.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Jun 19, 2013)

I guess it really depends on what I'm shooting and how much the person seems to know or is interested. I LOVE talking about gear so if I'm not shooting something that is time sensitive or requires my full attention then I'll chat them up. I remember when I first got my 5DIII I was taking pictures at a carnival and a guy came up to ask me about my camera and said he had a 5DII. I let him look through the viewfinder so he could see all the focus points and he said "Holy cow that's a lot of red squares!" I know when I first got into photography I asked tons of questions to people with gear that I wanted to own someday and they were always very nice, so I guess I'm just returning the favor so to speak.


----------



## ckwaller (Jun 19, 2013)

I agree, this is a great idea for a topic. For the most part, I don't so much get comments as I get "knowing nods" from fellow photographers and passersby (I tend to frequent locales in my area that are safe havens for photogs).

However, I do have two memories that I'd like to share:

1. Each summer in July, my fiance's father exhibits his '55 Dodge pickup in the area's "car show of the summer." Last year, I brought my gripped 60D and Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 (we all have to start somewhere, right?). As I was taking photos of a modified Camaro, an older gentleman walked up to me and we started chatting about gear. I noticed he was using a Nikon kit with Sigma glass, and he made note of how great the IQ is when using the lenses. 

The guy was very knowledgeable and friendly. He was definitely far more experienced than I, but not once did he come off as condescending. I guess that one stuck out in my mind because I have encountered the well-weathered "holier than thou" types in the past.

2. Back in March, I visited our local Zoo, as we had a miraculous day of beautiful, warm weather. I brought my 5D Mark III and (borrowed from a friend) 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS lens. I eventually found my way to the lion pit, wherein there was a group of about 15 people (families, kids, the like). They saw me coming with camera and lens, and they all sort of parted like the Red Sea, making a nice swath of open area for me. 

I thought it was pretty amazing that they did this without issue-- I assume they saw the lens and thought I must've meant business, haha. As I began shooting, I heard comments from, "that's a huge lens," to "he must be a professional." One of the ladies to my left even suggested I enter into the Zoo's annual photo contest.

It's always nice to meet a fellow photographer that's kind, and to have a group make room for you, instead of you making a room and constantly saying, "Excuse me, excuse me...sorry, excuse me!"


----------



## Act444 (Jun 19, 2013)

> 2. Back in March, I visited our local Zoo, as we had a miraculous day of beautiful, warm weather. I brought my 5D Mark III and (borrowed from a friend) 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS lens. I eventually found my way to the lion pit, wherein there was a group of about 15 people (families, kids, the like). They saw me coming with camera and lens, and they all sort of parted like the Red Sea, making a nice swath of open area for me.
> 
> I thought it was pretty amazing that they did this without issue-- I assume they saw the lens and thought I must've meant business, haha. As I began shooting, I heard comments from, "that's a huge lens," to "he must be a professional." One of the ladies to my left even suggested I enter into the Zoo's annual photo contest.



I've experienced that as well. When you have a "pro-looking" camera, most people will get out of your way when they realize you're trying to take a shot in their direction. That doesn't happen when you have a P&S or iPhone...

And at first, the "he must be a pro" comments irked me, but now I just laugh it off. I mean, it's true- you rarely see people carrying around massive cameras (I'm talking gripped 1DX/70-200 2.8 types) unless they shoot for a living- most others can't afford it, and/or are unwilling to put up with the tremendous weight.


----------



## skullyspice (Jun 19, 2013)

Up in Napa at a winery I had a worker there say to me '5D mark 3, thats an expensive camera'. not really a compliment so I wasnt sure how to respond. Are you going to rob me?


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jun 19, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> Actually when i get that I use it to get a portrait done.
> 
> -"Nice camera"
> - "Yeah it's great.......wanna see the results? I can take your picture and email it to you later!"
> ...



I do something very similar, but upload it to an invisible locked gallery, send them the .jpg, and let them know that there are no strings attached, purchase if you please, but here's the .jpg if you would just like a desktop background of your son/daughter/boyfriend-girlfriend etc.

-Tabor


----------



## GuyF (Jun 19, 2013)

From what I gather photography is a bit like fishing; no sooner have you picked a quiet spot to practise your hobby than someone appears from nowhere to enquire what you're doing or if the fish are biting. I'm convinced many fishermen don't have a hook on their line, they just want the peace and quiet of sitting on their own for a couple of hours. Maybe with a beer and a sandwich. Perhaps there's a nice bit of Parma ham on the sandwich....sorry, I'm getting off track....

I often go to my local park and whilst lining up a shot a few years ago (40D and 17-50mm lens, so nothing "fancy") an old woman once asked, "oh, what are you taking a picture of?" I looked at her blankly hoping her tiny brain would allow her head to turn in the direction I was facing and make some half-baked guess as to the subject (it's a public park for ****'s sake!). However the evil voices in my head made me say I was an architect and the park had been bought over and was to be redeveloped for housing - I was taking pics to show a before and after "vision" for a large piece in the local paper. The park contains a large stately home dating back about 600 years and the notion of it being bulldozed would certainly set tongues wagging among the blue-rinse brigade. Job done. (Note to non-Brits: for some reason old women here insist on dying their hair blue or pink. Must be some 1977 punk throwback thing.)

However the thing that always demands public scrutiny is carrying a big white lens (anything less than 300mm need not apply). People are quite insistant that you're a professional. They cannot conceive that a person may have a job, save for years then buy things that make them happy. I got so fed up of people queing up to interrogate me that I cut the sleeve off a black sweatshirt and use that as a lens-coat. Not once has anyone spoken to me when I'm in "stealth mode"!


----------



## cayenne (Jun 19, 2013)

Goodness.
I guess what country , or even what city you live in makes a difference.

I live in New Orleans, if someone approaches you to talk about most anything, camera included, it is usually met with a friendly answer, a smile, and could at any time end up with making a new friend, at least in my experience living here many years....

Of course if you are in a rush or busy, that maybe not happen as with above, but for the majority of the time, if anyone speaks to me when I'm out and about, I'm assuming I'll be having at least a short, pleasant conversation with them...especially if at a bar here.

And heck, are ya'll that worried about someone coming right up to you and stealing your camera off your neck? Again, I live in NOLA, where crime *is* a problem, and frankly, I'm not that concerned about it...I just stay out of the areas where it is a problem, especially at night.

I dunno...just struck me as quite odd to hear so many seem to actually almost take offense at someone bothering to speak to them in public at all. I know in the NE of the US, that people aren't quite as friendly as we are in general in the southern US, but I just figured it was mostly up there, but sounds like this is prevalent in much of the world?

If so...sad. I'm used to walking about, smiling and very often saying something, even if briefly passing a stranger and something bout them catches my eye. Especially if a pretty girl (of course), but even with other men, I'll say hi, or smile or say "Hey..nice xyz"...that just seems common to me.

But I am saddened a bit when I hear so much negativity with simply being outgoing and friendly to those you meet or even just pass by during life.

When someone takes interest in my stuff or what I'm doing, I'm flattered, and have quite often ended up talking about that for at least a short time...

My $0.02,

cayenne


----------



## ckwaller (Jun 19, 2013)

cayenne said:


> I dunno...just struck me as quite odd to hear so many seem to actually almost take offense at someone bothering to speak to them in public at all. I know in the NE of the US, that people aren't quite as friendly as we are in general in the southern US, but I just figured it was mostly up there, but sounds like this is prevalent in much of the world?



I know exactly where you're coming from.

I should add, regarding my zoo memory, I did engage in small chit-chat with the folks at the lion pit. I'm always happy to "talk" gear, as I truly feel passionate about it, and about the prospect of potentially learning something new. Unless I feel that I'm in immediate danger of being mugged, I'm always happy to discuss my gear when approached.

I live in an area (Buffalo, NY region) that has a pretty heavy photographer population. I've experienced firsthand and observed folks being rebuffed by "pros" and the (please forgive me) "hipsters with cameras" when they were approached to talk about their gear. That goes back to me mentioning some carry a "holier than thou" attitude. Of course, different situations call for different reactions, and my good experiences far outweigh the bad.

Now before I put my foot in my mouth, I am speaking solely of experiences in my region. It honestly seems like people are more approachable elsewhere...must be that "New York Minute" mentality, huh?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2013)

cayenne said:


> I know in the NE of the US, that people aren't quite as friendly as we are in general in the southern US, but I just figured it was mostly up there



What the *#$%$ are you saying?? That we're *#$%$ unfriendly here in Baaahston? That our wicked baahd attitudes mean we ignore polite *#$%$ conversation?!?!?



S'ok. I'm a native Californian. Try LA - they'll give you a big, friendly smile (bleached teeth or caps, of course) as they run you over with their Hummer. Not that I'm trying to stereotype anyone...


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 19, 2013)

Someguy - "Thats a nice camera, It must take great pictures."

RLPhoto - "I taught it everything it knows" *Smugness.


----------



## V8Beast (Jun 19, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> When I'm taking pictures I'm very focused and I really don't want to talk about what some guy did with his camera club last month.



People with expensive cars like to take pictures of them, so I get sucked into gear talk all the time in the field. I try to be as polite as possible and answer their questions, but when I'm on deadline and the clock is ticking, it's definitely a distraction. 

What never ceases to amaze me is how many people feel entitled to give you photo tips and advice while you're working. I had one dude recently offer unsolicited lighting advice while I was lighting up his buddy's car. Mind you, earlier in the day he showed me a bunch of snapshots he took with his 5D2, Alien Bees, and some expensive primes that could have been taken with an iPhone. At this point he had no credibility, but then he went on to complain about how much the 5D2 sucks in low light, which only compounded matters. Fortunately he didn't take offense to me ignoring his "advice," but believe it or not, a lot of people do. 

Don't get me wrong. I love talking about photography techniques, and to a lesser degree gear, with photographers who have useful information to share. That said, I would never tell a working professional in any field how to do their job, especially while they're working, and then get mad if they ignored my useless advice.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 19, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Goodness.
> I guess what country , or even what city you live in makes a difference.
> 
> I live in New Orleans, if someone approaches you to talk about most anything, camera included, it is usually met with a friendly answer, a smile, and could at any time end up with making a new friend, at least in my experience living here many years....
> ...



cayenne, New Orleans is so different that your surprise is no surprise. I call it "Hospitality City."

For a lot of years I traveled all over the U.S. I did this both as Press and as trade association management. I worked with the hospitality industry everywhere. All towns/cities are welcoming when you're bringing a lot of people in for meetings/conventions/shows. What they like most is your money. New Orleans impressed me as the only place I ever went where they were genuinely happy to see and meet people. In my experience, no place else comes close!

That said, let's retire to a nice little place on Burgundy Street (proper pronunciation!) and have a few Sazeracs.


----------



## thepancakeman (Jun 19, 2013)

V8Beast said:


> People with expensive cars like to take pictures of them, so I get sucked into gear talk all the time in the field.



Haha! Just last night as I was shooting a bike race, some guy drives thru in a porsche convertible and seeing my white lens (70-200 2.8L) stops and waves his hands and yells (in a friendly tone) "don't you want to take a picture"? Uh, no, but thanks. I just smiled, pointed it in his general direction (without even looking thru the viewfinder) and feigned pushing the shutter. He smiled, waved and drove off.


----------



## dstppy (Jun 19, 2013)

For gear small talk, I do what is obligated by my religion: proselytize about fast primes ;D



neuroanatomist said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I know in the NE of the US, that people aren't quite as friendly as we are in general in the southern US, but I just figured it was mostly up there
> ...



How do you disappoint a Bostonian?

"How's it going? Just in for the weekend? Where ya from?"
-"Yeah, just staying a few days. We're from New York"
"Hey, you must be a YANK-EEEES fan eh?" (grinning big)
-"Uh, actually, I don't follow baseball"

I still chuckle to this day and ALMOST feel bad for how he physically slumped as he said 'oh'.


----------



## nebugeater (Jun 19, 2013)

If I get asked about the gear I tell them that I really should be saying this but it is actually the next generation of the Iphone and I am lucky enough to be testing it in the wild!


----------



## SPG (Jun 19, 2013)

As well as photos for the past 20+ years, I also shoot video with my 5DIII (I know, I know, UNCLEAN!!!) so when I'm shooting video I'll put on a Zacuto Z-finder loupe for focusing with the liveview screen. Nothing gets more questions or comments than that does. Last weekend at the farmers market I started to count how many people asked what it was or commented on it...nine in just an hour or so.
Occasionally I'll see other people out shooting video and since I'm sometimes short on crew for projects I like to meet new people in the business. I'll take the opportunity when they're not shooting to try to strike up a polite conversation and surprisingly most of these guys are complete *&%$s. Too bad for them, since they're passing up a chance at a paying gig.


----------



## pj1974 (Jun 20, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Someguy - "Thats a nice camera, It must take great pictures."
> 
> RLPhoto - "I taught it everything it knows" *Smugness.



Gold!!


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

Zv said:


> I see a lot of people who take pictures with their hoods reversed. I've been tempted to ask them what that's all about but I've resisted and just went about my business with my lens hood the right way on hoping they'll take the hint.
> 
> I get asked the basic small talk like "what kind of camera is that?" Etc. I think I'm going to start making up bullshit to see if they clock on.
> 
> Question I like answering are ones about technique or specific to what I'm doing. Then it feels like I'm helping them rather then them just filling an awkward silence.



I never see that... or haven't yet. Now that you mention it, I will probably see it every time I step out the door.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> My wife told me that story last week. She received similiar comments in public when shooting with my RX1. In addtion, they asked her "how the camera performs in low light?"
> 
> I highly doubt that an ave Joe would know much about RX1, must be the photogs ;D


You edited it... it kinda ruins my joke.

I think they were hitting on your wife. "How do you like it... in low light?"


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

Nishi Drew said:


> Speaking of gear talk and what not, and little different, but last wedding I was using my 5DII and in the crowd is a guy with a 5DIII, a 70-200LII, an 85L and a 24L, all untouchable gear to me, my Sigma gear can match pretty close (70-200 OS, 35mm 1.4) but man am I jealous... I was renting a 100mm macro, could have rented that stuff too though.
> We later hooked up and chat a bit, neat guy, says photography is just a hobby, and true that when something's an interest you can spend all you want but when it's something you aim to make something off of then suddenly it's a lot more "unaffordable". Whenever someone asks how much my gear costs I tend to continue the conversation down another path or say "well, with enough work I can afford this", I start to feel ridiculous when I tell someone how much I've spent... haha



Photography is a hobby for me too... I'd like to make a few bucks to take some photos, but that would just go into my expendable cash and go into buying more stuff. If photography was my full time job, all of my money would go to the mortgage, car payments, clothes, food, etc. I do wonder if my gear would be better than what I have now... the same, or worse. I'd guess worse. 

No one has asked how much my stuff costs, but it is a little weird to have $5000 in gear wrapped around my neck. Especially when the wife doesn't have any REALLY nice jewelry. But she would lose it all anyway.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

Act444 said:


> It's funny though, the setup that got me the most attention was the 60D + 70-300L...while I was out at a fair with the 5D3 and 24-105 people could almost care less...it's the white lens that really draws attention to itself.



The white does bring out the peepers. My 100mm f/2.8L was the sharpest lens I had in my arsenal for a while and it doesn't rouse nearly as many questions as my old 70-200 f/4L USM.


----------



## CharlieB (Jun 20, 2013)

Totally depends on who I think I'm talking to. Out in the wilds, coming across another photographer with their own gear, I might devo into a gear discussion. 

At a social event... I'm usually too busy, thank them, stay busy.

Out and about... non event or nature.... I usually try to avoid or deflect gear related talk... "its not that good..." "thanks, its very old" "these were considered a bad model, so I got it next to nothing". If the other person knows their stuff, they'll question me, and I'll know they're safe to talk to.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm really bad at small talk. Tell me about your first dog that died... ok... I'll listen and be engaged in the conversation. It's amazing I had any girlfriends considering small talk leads to sexy talk.



schill said:


> I usually just say thanks - although it always sounds really funny to me because all I did was buy the stuff. I didn't design or manufacture it. I'm not much for small talk so I usually don't engage with them.
> 
> This happens most often when I'm carrying my 7D and 70-200/2.8.
> 
> ...



I was at the beach and I heard someone say, "Now that's a camera." Then the other person corrected them and said, "No, it's the lens." I instantly hated the know it all.

When I sold gear, I explained that a lens' zoom was respective of itself, but if you consider that 18mm is as wide as most people go with their kit lens, a 250mm is roughly a 14x zoom. But yeah... I know what you mean, and I'm not going into that kind of detail in small talk.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

PureAmateur said:


> Well I found that the Mark III did not draw much attention now. About 3, 4 years ago when I used the 5D Mark II outside, a few times people stopped by to chat how great the camera is.



I think the 50d/60D looks pretty comparable to the 5d line. I wonder if the cameras getting more affordable are taking some of the Ooooohhhhh factor away from the higher end full frame cameras.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

I know the telemarketer jokes are fun... because telemarketers are universally hated, but that is a pretty crappy job. I'd try to make them laugh, but I wouldn't buy whatever the were selling...



distant.star said:


> Love that. I loved doing that when I had a landline phone in the house. The idea of someone using my phone and my time to unexpectedly call me at their convenience -- and then try to sell some crap is so repugnant that I take free rein to give them both barrels. I got a call one day in 1979 from a clown who actually said, "Are you the man of the house?" I paused and haltingly said, "I guess I am now. My father died last night." My unwelcome visitor had nothing else to say.
> 
> And now, to fulfill my duty to say something on topic...
> 
> ...



Nikon brings out a tough crowd... of homeless.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> I guess it really depends on what I'm shooting and how much the person seems to know or is interested. I LOVE talking about gear so if I'm not shooting something that is time sensitive or requires my full attention then I'll chat them up. I remember when I first got my 5DIII I was taking pictures at a carnival and a guy came up to ask me about my camera and said he had a 5DII. I let him look through the viewfinder so he could see all the focus points and he said "Holy cow that's a lot of red squares!" I know when I first got into photography I asked tons of questions to people with gear that I wanted to own someday and they were always very nice, so I guess I'm just returning the favor so to speak.



I never shoot time sensitive stuff, but I did chat with a British guy with a hot companion. The wife said that was his daughter... she's so naive. 

As for the viewfinder of the 5d mkiii... I wasn't BLOWN away when I looked through the viewfinder. It seemed very good, but nothing AMAZING... but maybe it is to people who are coming from earlier generations than the 60D.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

I REALLY like that the mkiii and the 70-200 mkii open doors. I was at a minor league baseball game a few weeks back and I was taking some photos from a distance, nothing special, but the staff basically escorted me to the field box where I was able to get some shots... though the opportunity to get WOW shots was there... I was just pleased to get a little special treatment. 

Also, I get to wander around football fields from goal line to goal line with the presumption that I should be there. 

People haven't parted like the Red Sea for me... yet... but I guess that will come in time. Maybe I need the 200-400 for that to happen. 



ckwaller said:


> 2. Back in March, I visited our local Zoo, as we had a miraculous day of beautiful, warm weather. I brought my 5D Mark III and (borrowed from a friend) 70-300 f/4-5.6L IS lens. I eventually found my way to the lion pit, wherein there was a group of about 15 people (families, kids, the like). They saw me coming with camera and lens, and they all sort of parted like the Red Sea, making a nice swath of open area for me.
> 
> I thought it was pretty amazing that they did this without issue-- I assume they saw the lens and thought I must've meant business, haha. As I began shooting, I heard comments from, "that's a huge lens," to "he must be a professional." One of the ladies to my left even suggested I enter into the Zoo's annual photo contest.
> 
> It's always nice to meet a fellow photographer that's kind, and to have a group make room for you, instead of you making a room and constantly saying, "Excuse me, excuse me...sorry, excuse me!"


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> Grumbaki said:
> 
> 
> > Actually when i get that I use it to get a portrait done.
> ...



I think I'll give that a go. I normally send "free photos" at 10% of the original .jpg via email so they can text the photo or post it to Facebook. I imagine if they print it as a 4x6, it would look like crap. What site do you use for the photo hosting? Do they print the image for you, or do you order and have it mailed to them?


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

Would the comparable situation be a photographer with a CF/SD card in the camera?



GuyF said:


> From what I gather photography is a bit like fishing; no sooner have you picked a quiet spot to practise your hobby than someone appears from nowhere to enquire what you're doing or if the fish are biting. I'm convinced many fishermen don't have a hook on their line, they just want the peace and quiet of sitting on their own for a couple of hours. Maybe with a beer and a sandwich. Perhaps there's a nice bit of Parma ham on the sandwich....sorry, I'm getting off track....
> 
> I often go to my local park and whilst lining up a shot a few years ago (40D and 17-50mm lens, so nothing "fancy") an old woman once asked, "oh, what are you taking a picture of?" I looked at her blankly hoping her tiny brain would allow her head to turn in the direction I was facing and make some half-baked guess as to the subject (it's a public park for ****'s sake!). However the evil voices in my head made me say I was an architect and the park had been bought over and was to be redeveloped for housing - I was taking pics to show a before and after "vision" for a large piece in the local paper. The park contains a large stately home dating back about 600 years and the notion of it being bulldozed would certainly set tongues wagging among the blue-rinse brigade. Job done. (Note to non-Brits: for some reason old women here insist on dying their hair blue or pink. Must be some 1977 punk throwback thing.)
> 
> However the thing that always demands public scrutiny is carrying a big white lens (anything less than 300mm need not apply). People are quite insistant that you're a professional. They cannot conceive that a person may have a job, save for years then buy things that make them happy. I got so fed up of people queing up to interrogate me that I cut the sleeve off a black sweatshirt and use that as a lens-coat. Not once has anyone spoken to me when I'm in "stealth mode"!



The old woman was looking for some sex with a young stud...

I saved for years. Buying and selling gear, making $20 per sell, and finally I wind up with some really nice gear and it seems crazy that my first purchase was a nikon zoom lens... not a body... just 2 lenses.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

cayenne said:


> I dunno...just struck me as quite odd to hear so many seem to actually almost take offense at someone bothering to speak to them in public at all. I know in the NE of the US, that people aren't quite as friendly as we are in general in the southern US, but I just figured it was mostly up there, but sounds like this is prevalent in much of the world?
> 
> If so...sad. I'm used to walking about, smiling and very often saying something, even if briefly passing a stranger and something bout them catches my eye. Especially if a pretty girl (of course), but even with other men, I'll say hi, or smile or say "Hey..nice xyz"...that just seems common to me.
> 
> ...



I just hate stupid conversations. I hate talking about the weather. I hate talking about sports as a generality. If you want to discuss the benefits of converting to a tampa 2 defense from a 3-4... I'm game... but if you want to ask if I think the Cowboys might do better this year... well... I think I hear someone calling my name. Talk later.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I know in the NE of the US, that people aren't quite as friendly as we are in general in the southern US, but I just figured it was mostly up there
> ...



I didn't like Boston when I was there... which was really unfortunate because I really liked the Redsox... but the people of Boston put a wet blanket on my enthusiasm. It took me years before I started to care for the Sox again.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

Golfers like to give tips too... but during your backswing is the worst possible time to do so. 

But if I were taking a car photo and someone mentioned HDR, I'd be interested and probably look it up afterwards... AFTERWARDS being the operative word. 



V8Beast said:


> People with expensive cars like to take pictures of them, so I get sucked into gear talk all the time in the field. I try to be as polite as possible and answer their questions, but when I'm on deadline and the clock is ticking, it's definitely a distraction.
> 
> What never ceases to amaze me is how many people feel entitled to give you photo tips and advice while you're working. I had one dude recently offer unsolicited lighting advice while I was lighting up his buddy's car. Mind you, earlier in the day he showed me a bunch of snapshots he took with his 5D2, Alien Bees, and some expensive primes that could have been taken with an iPhone. At this point he had no credibility, but then he went on to complain about how much the 5D2 sucks in low light, which only compounded matters. Fortunately he didn't take offense to me ignoring his "advice," but believe it or not, a lot of people do.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I love talking about photography techniques, and to a lesser degree gear, with photographers who have useful information to share. That said, I would never tell a working professional in any field how to do their job, especially while they're working, and then get mad if they ignored my useless advice.



Alien Bees?

Working professional... sounds like a lady of the night... and I could see giving them a little bit of direction.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

thepancakeman said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > People with expensive cars like to take pictures of them, so I get sucked into gear talk all the time in the field.
> ...



At the minor league game, some kid was asking me to take his photo... just child like enthusiasm so I don't hold it against him. But I hit the pilot on the speedlite...


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 20, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Grumbaki said:
> 
> 
> > Actually when i get that I use it to get a portrait done.
> ...



I'm not at all a pro but yeah, that could be used as marketing.

To me it's more a way to start opening the door. I like to do social photography and actually once you start chatting people open up. Being an obvious foreigner in China helps too: culturally chinese people like to have their picture taken (with some limitation of course) and being a foreigner with gear they assume that you have no intention to scam them or sell them anything. 
You start the conversation with gear, follow up with name/origin/occupation and before you know it you end up having tea with them and taking pictures of the family on the sofa, of the working place or whatever they have in mind. Just for the cost of an email and a few jpegs


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

SPG said:


> As well as photos for the past 20+ years, I also shoot video with my 5DIII (I know, I know, UNCLEAN!!!) so when I'm shooting video I'll put on a Zacuto Z-finder loupe for focusing with the liveview screen. Nothing gets more questions or comments than that does. Last weekend at the farmers market I started to count how many people asked what it was or commented on it...nine in just an hour or so.
> Occasionally I'll see other people out shooting video and since I'm sometimes short on crew for projects I like to meet new people in the business. I'll take the opportunity when they're not shooting to try to strike up a polite conversation and surprisingly most of these guys are complete *&%$s. Too bad for them, since they're passing up a chance at a paying gig.



Were you shooting B-role? And I think if someone else has a camera with them... I'd be more inclined to get into a conversation with them. It's the brotherhood of photogs...


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

CharlieB said:


> Totally depends on who I think I'm talking to. Out in the wilds, coming across another photographer with their own gear, I might devo into a gear discussion.
> 
> At a social event... I'm usually too busy, thank them, stay busy.
> 
> Out and about... non event or nature.... I usually try to avoid or deflect gear related talk... "its not that good..." "thanks, its very old" "these were considered a bad model, so I got it next to nothing". If the other person knows their stuff, they'll question me, and I'll know they're safe to talk to.



I don't shoot weddings... but I'm confident I would be willing to chat with cute Bridesmaids and offering free boudoir shoots...


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Grumbaki said:
> ...



I took a Chinese Art class in college... Ma Yuan still haunts me...


----------



## tpatana (Jun 20, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> . Being an obvious foreigner in China helps too: culturally chinese people like to have their picture taken (with some limitation of course) and being a foreigner with gear they assume that you have no intention to scam them or sell them anything.



Few years ago in Japan, maybe second day in, a group of young girls came to me at a park (I was carrying gripped 7D+some lens at the time), and they asked me if it'd be ok to take picture. (can't recall if they asked in Japanese or English, but chance of confusion would be about equal on both) One of them was holding a P&S, so I assumed they looked for someone who might know how to take picture, to take their picture. But no, they wanted that one person to take picture of me posing with the girls. Same thing happened quite several times during that trip, although most times it was only few girls I had to pose with.


----------



## tpatana (Jun 20, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I was at the beach and I heard someone say, "Now that's a camera." Then the other person corrected them and said, "No, it's the lens." I instantly hated the know it all.



You know the correct answer to the "what's the zoom on that?", if you're shooting with a prime: "How far can you walk?"


----------



## RMC33 (Jun 20, 2013)

I usually keep a low profile, even with my 200 400 and 500. I will say, I had a few nikon guys get jealous of the weight of the 400 f/2.8 II+1Dx....


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Grumbaki said:
> 
> 
> > . Being an obvious foreigner in China helps too: culturally chinese people like to have their picture taken (with some limitation of course) and being a foreigner with gear they assume that you have no intention to scam them or sell them anything.
> ...



I was a foreigner in Singapore, but I am really racially ambiguous. I can look Chinese, Hawaiian, Philippino, or Hispanic on any given day... so I wasn't given the foreigner treatment when I was there. Sounds like I missed out...


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 20, 2013)

I found myself recently in a four-person gondola car with three Japanese tourists, and I was the one with the Canon SLR blazing away... That was a little upside down.

I seem to get asked a lot if I'm a pro - a 70-200 seems to be unusual around here - to which I usually reply that it is a serious hobby. I don't mind talking if I'm not trying to get something time-sensitive, if someone asks a question and actually wants the answer I'll do what I can.

Jim


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 20, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> I found myself recently in a four-person gondola car with three Japanese tourists, and I was the one with the Canon SLR blazing away... That was a little upside down.
> 
> I seem to get asked a lot if I'm a pro - a 70-200 seems to be unusual around here - to which I usually reply that it is a serious hobby. I don't mind talking if I'm not trying to get something time-sensitive, if someone asks a question and actually wants the answer I'll do what I can.
> 
> Jim



That's happened to me... where someone asks a question and then I go into a crazy detailed response and they just look at me with a blank face.

That happened recently when I was discussing manufacturing tolerances and how the body was front focused compared to my stable of lenses... And they were sorry they even asked.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 20, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I am really racially ambiguous. I can look Chinese, Hawaiian, Philippino, or Hispanic on any given day... so I wasn't given the foreigner treatment when I was there.


Have you considered a career in spying? ;D ... from what I read in the news these days, spies of a powerful nation are getting caught or being accused daily of spying ... with their reputation at stake these days, I'm sure their secret service can use someone like you, with unique abilities to blend as well as your great photographic skill ... that's a rare combination ... I bet you'd get paid handsomely.


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 20, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Have you considered a career in spying? ;D.



Actually the fun part is that if you are working a "at risk" job (let's just keep general with saying public officer abroad), I know for a fact that being a hobbyist makes the local services totally freak out. I wonder what they think I'm doing when going out for cityscapes


----------



## tron (Jun 20, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I am really racially ambiguous. I can look Chinese, Hawaiian, Philippino, or Hispanic on any given day... so I wasn't given the foreigner treatment when I was there.
> ...


Plus, part of the payment could be in the form of big White Canon lenses ;D


----------



## celliottuk (Jun 20, 2013)

Normally, the small talk is positive and fun, with me answering the "Haven't you got a big one", with the slightly smutty" Yes, and oddly, it's white" However sometimes it's not that way. This is an extract from my blog entry written in March 2011

"So, to cut a long story short, there I am with Mike, walking next to a canal in the middle of nowhere. I was hoping to get some shots of birds on the walk, so I had my long lens on my camera slung over my shoulder.

I was in the middle of a long story about a mate of mine who had been arrested for being a witness to car accident (Yes, I mean that, but that story is for a different day), when I became aware of a mid-20’s fit, wiry, guy walking closely behind Mike and I.

That guy then walked quickly past us and stopped in front. With real anger, he said

“Do you work for the Police?”

“no”

“Well, I don’t want my picture taken. Do_ not_ take my picture”

“Fair enough”, I replied

He then walked on a few paces, turned round, shoved a Cameraphone in my face, and took a picture. I didn’t react, he walked on.

Unhinged, mad, paranoid-dunno. That’s why I didn’t react, camera first, knife second.

There’s a big debate about the freedom of photographers to photograph what they want on one side, and people wanting their privacy on the other. Both points-of-view have merit, but something had tipped this guy over the edge."


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 20, 2013)

Can't say that I am very happy reading some of the responses in this thread. 

We are not talking about people harrassing you, or trying to ruin your shot. We are talking about another human being trying to engage you in a simple conversation. Not exactly a major crime. Be happy that someone cared enough to even be interested in talking to you. 

I guess I am not uberly cool enough where I have gaggles of attractive girls making cheesey innuendos.  But is it so hard to simply respond pleasently when a stranger talks to you? You don't have to cancel your shoot. Every one I have talked with understood that I was in the middle of doing something and they leave after exchanging a few friendly words. 

Let's face it, if the stranger is going to steal your gear, they are probably not going to talk to you first. 

Like it or not, we do represent the photography community. Do we really want nonphotographers to know that photographers are socially inept jerks? We are, but we don't want everyone to know that. LoL

I just don't see how saying "thank you" in a pleseant manner is difficult. They are not asking to borrow money from you, they are asking about camera that you know you are proud of.


----------



## GuyF (Jun 20, 2013)

Acutance - you suggest we represent the photographic community. I say we only represent ourselves and if someone wishes to lump us all together as a singular group then that's up to them. Just because someone enjoys this hobby does not mean they will have anything whatsoever in common with the next person. With over 7bn people in the world it would be naive in the extreme to think that even a tiny subset of the whole should act in a similar manner.

I agree politeness costs nothing but it's the same for common sense. Before talking to a stranger, is it worth asking yourself, "will this person want to interact with me in a way I will find acceptable?". Perhaps the person is in a hurry, perhaps they've had a stinking day and wish to be alone with their thoughts. Who cares, I'll interrupt them anyway and then be offended if they don't wish to act in a manner I see as acceptable.

It goes both ways you know.

As a final annecdote: I was taking shots at a busy falconry display with my 300mm f2.8 and a bloke starts saying I must be a professional and "that's a £4000 lens!". I was polite and said it was just a hobby. We chatted very briefly - he was asking what exposure I was using etc. He raised his eyebrows in a derisory way and said, "pfff, you think you'll get much using _that_?". I shook my head and carried on with my afternoon. Throughout the display he regularly strolled past me while giving me the same condescending looks. Nice.

If we were all the same, wouldn't life be boring?


----------



## tpatana (Jun 20, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Can't say that I am very happy reading some of the responses in this thread.
> 
> We are not talking about people harrassing you, or trying to ruin your shot. We are talking about another human being trying to engage you in a simple conversation. Not exactly a major crime. Be happy that someone cared enough to even be interested in talking to you.
> 
> ...



A: There's jerks in every profession, not just photogs

B: I'm sure most people here telling stories are telling the most memorable stories. Those usually don't include the ones where nothing special happened. That doesn't mean that the person is sulky to every person who comes to talk to him/her, just that this particular story was something.

C: Even nice person can have bad day. Even me.

That said, I fear for the humanity as it seems kindness is dying from the world. If you're busy shooting while someone comes for a chat, just respond "Sorry, I need to get these shots now, but I'd love to chat after I'm done". No need to be mean. I don't believe in karma as something supernatural, but I do believe if you treat people nice and remember to smile, better things happen to you compared if you're mean/angry and shout at people.


----------



## zhaoqingMal (Jun 20, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> To me it's more a way to start opening the door. I like to do social photography and actually once you start chatting people open up. Being an obvious foreigner in China helps too: culturally chinese people like to have their picture taken (with some limitation of course) and being a foreigner with gear they assume that you have no intention to scam them or sell them anything.
> You start the conversation with gear, follow up with name/origin/occupation and before you know it you end up having tea with them and taking pictures of the family on the sofa, of the working place or whatever they have in mind. Just for the cost of an email and a few jpegs



I must say that I've noticed that too around the city where I live (Zhaoqing, Guangdong). As a foreigner, it really is pretty easy to get people to allow you to take their photo, since most of the love it. All you have to do is give them a JPG or two to put on their QQ page.

Of course, for me it tends to be the other way round though. I hate having my photo taken, but at the school where I work, there's upward of 3000 girls ranging from mid-teens to early 20's. They're always grabbing me and dragging me into their photos (sometime literally!). There's some great opportunity for candids in the classroom, but usually it has to be done discreetly with my phone, since they all become super shy at the sight of my camera! Never mind - they're a lovely bunch, and it's really fun pretending to take their photo when we're in the middle of one of the exercises from the textbook (causes the subject to hind behind her book, and everybody else to start rolling on the floor laughing!)

Cheers,
Malcolm


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 21, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I am really racially ambiguous. I can look Chinese, Hawaiian, Philippino, or Hispanic on any given day... so I wasn't given the foreigner treatment when I was there.
> ...



Do I get to meet interesting people named Pussy Galore, Honey Ryder, Holly Goodhead, Octopussy, or Xenia Onatopp? Sign me up.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 21, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



Not until after I retire, they are all busy. Very busy. 8) ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 21, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...


What?   : you only want to "*meet*" those people" ... I could think of several things to do with them and also charge the secret service, every single lens/camera Canon & Nikon ever released. ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 21, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...


Don't be selfish ;D


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 21, 2013)

GuyF said:


> As a final annecdote: I was taking shots at a busy falconry display with my 300mm f2.8 and a bloke starts saying I must be a professional and "that's a £4000 lens!". I was polite and said it was just a hobby. We chatted very briefly - he was asking what exposure I was using etc. He raised his eyebrows in a derisory way and said, "pfff, you think you'll get much using _that_?". I shook my head and carried on with my afternoon. Throughout the display he regularly strolled past me while giving me the same condescending looks. Nice.



That's acutally why I generally don't engage in small talk with other serious gear carriers. nothing, P&S, Rebels are welcome.
Sad to say but I already had a Nikonian ruining part of my shoot (I had THE spot) for not understanding i was not interested in a brand war discussion.

@Malcom: I used to hate having my picture taken. I'm quite self aware (beer belly FTW) and chinese people can be very direct ("kan zhe pang laowai") but after a while you get used to it.


----------



## zhaoqingMal (Jun 21, 2013)

Grumbaki said:


> @Malcom: I used to hate having my picture taken. I'm quite self aware (beer belly FTW) and chinese people can be very direct ("kan zhe pang laowai") but after a while you get used to it.



That they can! I've actually been here for 5 years, and have a Chinese wife and a son. I still can't really get used to the random people on the street asking for photos though. It's one thing with the students at school (another 20 photos today!), but people grabbing their phone cameras in the supermarket is still a bit off-putting. 

Where about in China are you, and how long have you been here?

Cheers,
Malcolm


----------



## kaihp (Jun 21, 2013)

tpatana said:


> Grumbaki said:
> 
> 
> > . Being an obvious foreigner in China helps too: culturally chinese people like to have their picture taken (with some limitation of course) and being a foreigner with gear they assume that you have no intention to scam them or sell them anything.
> ...



I'm 6"6' and Scandinavian so I stick out like a sore thumb, twice, here in southern China.
At work I don't get noticed much anymore (except by the newcomers), but whenever I go out during the weekends, I will get stopped and asked for photos like tpatana. I even got asked for photos at the Tiger Leaping Gorge and the Jade Dragon Snow Mountain. Invariably, it's (giggling) girls that ask for photos. I've even had that the boyfriend had to take the picture of me and his girl. Anyway, none have every meant any harm and at worst I've asked them to wait a moment because I was in the middle of changing lenses or repacking my gear.


----------



## Grumbaki (Jun 24, 2013)

zhaoqingMal said:


> Where about in China are you, and how long have you been here?



South west, stationed in Chengdu (Sichuan). 1,5 years for this stay and a grand total of roughly 3 years counting every chinese new year trip to see the in laws.

I have to say that deep Guizhou countryside seems to be the most extreme "laowai lai!" shooting...both for being shot and shooting.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 24, 2013)

I just tell people I work for the inland revenue as a tax collector. What did you say your name was....?! Hello, hello, come back...!

Of course it works in some countries better than others.... 8) ;D


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 24, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> I just tell people I work for the inland revenue as a tax collector. What did you say your name was....?! Hello, hello, come back...!
> 
> Of course it works in some countries better than others.... 8) ;D


You're right about that. In the Cambodian countryside they'de finish you off on the spot ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 24, 2013)

Q: "Hey what's that Camera you have there?"
A: "It's a Canon/Sony"

I'm seldom more specific


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 26, 2013)

celliottuk said:


> There’s a big debate about the freedom of photographers to photograph what they want on one side, and people wanting their privacy on the other. Both points-of-view have merit, but something had tipped this guy over the edge."



Just a guess but perhaps it was the fact he was somewhere or doing something he should not have been! Despite having a crap memory I would have tried to commit his features to memory in case I saw something on the news that could have made him relevant! 
Cheers G.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 26, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> That said, I fear for the humanity as it seems kindness is dying from the world. If you're busy shooting while someone comes for a chat, just respond "Sorry, I need to get these shots now, but I'd love to chat after I'm done". No need to be mean. I don't believe in karma as something supernatural, but I do believe if you treat people nice and remember to smile, better things happen to you compared if you're mean/angry and shout at people.



Hi guys 
Karma, a little off topic, but I live on the Isle of Wight southern England. Every year there is a large scooter rally here, many nice machines and nice people, the few rotten apples that spoil the thing for all. Loud, driving outside the traffic regs, make the whole thing unpleasant for the locals.

One year I was on the way out and saw one of these machines at a bus stop in bits with a crowd poring over it, an hour or so later I returned, machine and rider were alone. I was driving my classic car daily driver at the time and pulled in to help, 
"I have a trailer at home mate, Would you like me to get it and take you somewhere?"
"oh mate would you really?"
"yes of course give me 20 mins I'll be back."
Picked him up dropped him to his hotel we arrived to cheers from his mates, they mobbed me you gotta have a drink with us buddy, could see ending up unable to legally drive home so I declined. Took a couple of hours out of my life, told him not to worry about payment or anything just help someone else if he sees a need.
20 years later a chap says hi, I didn't remember him, he says he is the guy I helped, made that much impression for a brief act of kindness. 
Yes it made me feel good twice! 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi guys.
If asked about gear, I don't pass up the opportunity to learn, they are probably a better photog than I, they may not be but invariably there is something to learn even if it's only, the view is much better from over there or hey buddy I would watch out this is not the best place to be with expensive gear! 
If there is nothing for me to learn then perhaps I can add to the other persons knowledge, one of my sayings is 
"there is no such thing as a stupid question, just one you don't know he answer to."
A theif would probably grab and yank or cut the strap as they pass rather than striking up a face to face conversation and risk being identified. Though I bet there are exceptions!

Cheers Graham.


----------



## motorhead (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm happy to chat, about anything! So chat about gear does not bother me one jot.

Why would it? I don't feel defensive about my own choices even if they are not others first choice.

Eg: I tend to shoot longer focal lengths than others, because I think in those terms. Others might want extreme wide angle lenses, but I see no reason to be defensive about it. I don't attack them and receive the same courtesy from them.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 26, 2013)

I remember one occasion, 18 or so years ago, I was visiting my Gran, she wasn't at home so i correctly assumed she was walking her dog in the nearby park. I caught up with her and she was talking to a dog walker friend.

"Paul does some photographry" she said.
"Oh aye?, what kind of camera are you using"
"An EOS 1000"
"Hahaha, thats not a camera thats a toy"

Being a less than confident 18 year old, and a novice I didn't answer back. I would love there to be some poetic ending like years later I bumped into him and he _was in the gutter / had cateracts / was working taking photos on the tourist bus for £2 a time_ etc.. but there's not. An old gear snob was quite nasty, and a young skint wannabe photographer was quite hurt. I hope he got gored shooting the bull-run or fell into an adders nest. But he probably didn't. He'll still be there, telling folk that their EOS 1100D is a toy..

I had similar experiences at a local camera club. Lots of fat old people using expensive gear to take crap pictures. Asked a few times what kit I used (Had an EOS 3 by then, not that it matters) but never asked to show any of my work. Never went back. 

Found another club where they had 3 speakers each club night, one would be an expert in a given field (the night I was there it was butterflies and funghi, not interested in the subject matter at all, but the guy was a great speaker, went through how he plans a shoot, how he picks his kit, how he builds a hide, top tips.. it was a really interesting presentation even if the technically accomplished pictures didn't excite me.

The next speaker was a novice using a bridge camera, and was very nervous, but folk asked him the right questions to bring out where he was and where he wanted to be, his photos were pretty poor but it was an interesting discussion and the guy left with lots of pointers all given in positive friendly terms.

Lastly the club chairman went through his pick of members photographs, 2 or 3 each, and asked folk to speak a little about their work and fielded questions. Again, very positive, very friendly, some critiques, some praise, nobody had the chance to speak forever in the loudest voice, and whether you shot on a holga or shot on a hasselblad everybody had the chance to participate.

I didn't drive at this point in my life, or that would have been my camera club of choice. There was a canon camp, a nikon camp, a small minolta camp with gentle ribbing each way, but folk weren't bogged down by numbers.

So whenever I am asked about my kit I try and steer it around to my photography, and importantly, their photography.. what kind of work they like to do, their influences, what they are doing with their photography etc. When it comes to photography I am an amateur, this has several interpretations, but I prefer it's translated
interpretation from the french. I do it for the love of it.

If I'm on a video shoot, I tell folk to 'ferk off I'm busy', because usually I am, and I'm recording sound too, so shut up. Or if it's security guards trying to tell me they have juristiction over the queens highway I'm usually more robust than that.


----------



## Zv (Jun 26, 2013)

@Paul13walnut - where abouts in Scotland you from? You ever kick about in Glasgow? Security guards are annoying but even more annoying is folk who call the police on ye! I was out n about one day in Glasgow and testing out a camera phone's ummm camera since I worked at O2. Figured I should at least try out our products before advising customers. Anyway, one time a security guy says "you need permission to photograph this building" (this is the building where I worked - I even showed him ID!) and another time I was on a high street taking pictures when some folk across in a pub called the police on me because they thought I was a terrorist. Cops pulled me up and asked me if I had a camera. I said no, just a phone. They didn't seem to enquire further so I didn't mention it was a camera phone (this is a while ago before smartphones). Top notch police work and great neighbourhood watching from the erm pub! 

I wonder are folk still para? Been 5yrs since I was back there.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 26, 2013)

Live just outside Glasgow now, from Burns country originally.

Cops are fine 99.9% of the time. They have handcuffs and are usually quite hardy, so I'm usually nice to them, I know my rights and the law in regard to public filming, I don't push it, and they are usually responding to a public complaint, or because I'm near a 'sensitive' building like a train station etc.

I tell them who I am, what I'm doing, for whom. Show them ID if required. They are almost always absolutely fine 'they just have to ask'. Fine by me. A lot of togs see this as invasion of their liberty and their rights and get a bit arsey about it. I repeat: _They have handcuffs and are usually quite hardy_, so I'm usually nice to them, and we can both quickly get on with our lawful business.

Security guards are the worst. I get hassle from these guys everytime I'm shooting outside. As they have no legal powers at all in Scotland on public land I just tell them to phuck oph. I have no interest at all in trying to negotiate with a zombie. 'I'll need to radio this in to the control room' 'you still here? I thought I told you to phuk oph?' 'You can't speak to me that way' '(high pitched whine) "ooh can peakame ja way"

To be fair when I'm filming with an ENG camera and tripod I'm fairly conspicuous, so I'm an easy target. I sometimes ask if they have a mobile phone, and do they not think that if I was wanting covert footage I'd use something like that instead.

I was a sentance away from fisticuffs with a mall guard who took exception to the tripod over my back when I was buying a sandwich. 
'Are you taking photos' 
'No'
'But thats a camera stand'
'Aye, but I'd need a camera'
'You can't take photos here'
'I'm not'
'But thats a camera stand'
'Boring me now'
etc etc.
Meanwhile everybody else is filming it, on their iphones....


----------



## Zv (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't get me wrong I wasn't annoyed with the cops, they were actually nice about it. And they could clearly tell it was a waste of their time. Just bummed about the people who called it in. 

I know that security guard type. Malls seem to be the worst. Is there something even worth photographing there? What the duece are they worried about? That we might capture hard evidence of superdrugs pricing strategy? Or the 2 for 1 deal on at poundstretchers? 

Well anyways, always nice to meet another Scottish, possible Glasweigan, photographer!


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Jun 26, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Live just outside Glasgow now, from Burns country originally.
> 
> Cops are fine 99.9% of the time. They have handcuffs and are usually quite hardy, so I'm usually nice to them, I know my rights and the law in regard to public filming, I don't push it, and they are usually responding to a public complaint, or because I'm near a 'sensitive' building like a train station etc.
> 
> ...


Finally figured out my summer fun. I'm gonna walk about Stockholm shooting security guards. Sweden is possibly the most open country in the world, but the security guys think they're Secret Service with all the authority in the world. My wife will (as always) think I'm childish, but we've known each other for more than 20 years now so she should have gotten used to it by now.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 26, 2013)

I enjoy discussing photography and gear when the opportunity arises. During a vacation to the Grand Canyon, Zion and Bryce National Parks last summer, I ran into quite a few serious landscape photographers, many from Europe or Asia. I had a number of very pleasant discussions about photography techniques, locations and equipment in all three parks.

Closer to home comments are typically "nice camera", "that sure is a big lens", "I bet that equipment get heavy" etc. I normally give a quick reply unless they seem to be really interested.

Last month I ran into a woman carrying a 5D3 with a 200 2.0L lens at a junior high golf match. I had my 6D with 135L mounted. I started a conversation about photography and types of shots she was taking. Turns out she really didn't know much about photography beyond using the "green square" (dummy) mode and firing away. She said she just took lots of pictures of everything and sorted out the good ones. I ask if she shot RAW or JPEG and she had never heard of either and didn't care. 

She said her husband had bought her the camera and several "big" lenses for Christmas, but she didn't like the weight and size - and was often disappointed by the pictures. She probably would have been far happier with a good quality P&S camera. I gave her my name and phone number in case she ever wanted to liquidate her heavy equipment for something lighter...


----------



## Zv (Jun 26, 2013)

bholliman said:


> I enjoy discussing photography and gear when the opportunity arises. During a vacation to the Grand Canyon, Zion and Bryce National Parks last summer, I ran into quite a few serious landscape photographers, many from Europe or Asia. I had a number of very pleasant discussions about photography techniques, locations and equipment in all three parks.
> 
> Closer to home comments are typically "nice camera", "that sure is a big lens", "I bet that equipment get heavy" etc. I normally give a quick reply unless they seem to be really interested.
> 
> ...



This kinda thing makes me very sad. Really? C'mon I mean a flippin 200 f/2L? What's that like $6000 or more? They shouldn't even sell a big white without some training IMO. I'll put my hand up and say - I have no business even touching a lens like that! I prob wouldn't know how to use it. 

A nice EOS-M or SL1 woulda been nice. Inconsiderate kcirp.


----------



## BumpyMunky (Jun 26, 2013)

As others have said, I typically get the "Nice camera!" comments, to which I respond "Thanks". Usually that only happens when I have a white lens on. If a shooter shows a genuine interest and I have the time, I have no trouble talking the why's and wherefore's of my kit. I usually get some insight on their choices as well.

I had a memorable moment at a music festival I shoot. I saw a photog toting a DSLR with a large black tele (think 300mm 2.8 esque) through the crowd. I was shooting with my wide angle at the time, so I mentioned "Brought the cannon out, hey?", doing my part in small talk. His response, which I doubt I'll ever forget was, "It's not a Canon, it's a Nikon!". Took me a second to see my unintended pun, and I'm not sure he took it as such and was clarifying, or just thinking he was one-upping me. I wasn't interested in starting a gear debate, so left it at that. I thought it was pretty funny nonetheless. 

If I see someone I'd like to chat with, I make sure they're in an idle mode before I approach them, out of respect.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jun 26, 2013)

Zv said:


> I see a lot of people who take pictures with their hoods reversed. I've been tempted to ask them what that's all about but I've resisted and just went about my business with my lens hood the right way on hoping they'll take the hint.
> 
> I get asked the basic small talk like "what kind of camera is that?" Etc. I think I'm going to start making up bullshit to see if they clock on.
> 
> Question I like answering are ones about technique or specific to what I'm doing. Then it feels like I'm helping them rather then them just filling an awkward silence.



I have been guilty of shooting with my hood reversed...lol...sometimes indoors when i know i just want a quick few shots with it, i leave it resersed cause its easier...same for outdoors..if i know i am just gonna snap a few then go back to another lens, I don't bother putting the hood in the proper position...lol if i am on an actual shoot though different story!


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Jun 26, 2013)

ckwaller said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno...just struck me as quite odd to hear so many seem to actually almost take offense at someone bothering to speak to them in public at all. I know in the NE of the US, that people aren't quite as friendly as we are in general in the southern US, but I just figured it was mostly up there, but sounds like this is prevalent in much of the world?
> ...



Nice to meet a fellow buffalonian on CR! ---West side here, born and bred!!!

I can concur on most of the comments here. Oddly enough, for event work I use the 16-35...and even with that lens I get people saying - you must get some great range from that! I kindly correct them, then snap a shot and show them. 

On the theft level though, buffalo does have some sketchy areas. I had a buddy that was shooting in the abandoned buildings around the central terminal. He got held up at gun point (luckily his camera was mounted to tripod in another room for a long exposure).

What i find real interesting though, doing events, how many times do ya'll get the...wow, your taking all these pictures, let me snap one of you? I am nice so generally i will first put the strap around their neck, then watch to see what they do. Most will assume it works like a P&S and stare at the blank screen wondering whats wrong...i show them...no you look through here...then they can't find the buttons, then when they are ready...they mash the button down and i here a rapid succession of 6 clicks...lol


----------



## tron (Jun 26, 2013)

I have met some nice guys and exchanged names and phone numbers. Unfortunately I have also met disgusting professionals!

Now, please professionals DO NOT TAKE ME WRONG. I am not making generalizations in any way. I am just stating the fact (It's a long story...)

Same, previous year I met other people (from different countries) and had exchanged names, contacts and we even went out together that day.


----------

